# Need Help With Value 1966 Stingray



## kodyind (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a 1966 Schwinn stingray, I don't know much about stingrays so I need help with knowing the value of it

thanks
Jim


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like a repaint? Is everything dated correctly to include tires?


----------

